Ask HN: Is HN GDPR Compliant? - searchableguy
======
Someone
No. I easily found examples of non-compliance:

[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal):

 _“Please note that we reserve the right to refuse to (i) delete any of the
submissions, favorites, or comments you post on the Site or link in your
profile or (ii) remove their association with your profile or username”_

This conflicts with [https://gdpr-info.eu/art-17-gdpr/](https://gdpr-
info.eu/art-17-gdpr/):

 _“The data subject shall have the right to obtain from the controller the
erasure of personal data concerning him or her without undue delay and the
controller shall have the obligation to erase personal data without undue
delay where one of the following grounds applies:”_

There also is no export option, as required by [https://gdpr-
info.eu/art-20-gdpr/](https://gdpr-info.eu/art-20-gdpr/):

 _“The data subject shall have the right to receive the personal data
concerning him or her, which he or she has provided to a controller, in a
structured, commonly used and machine-readable format“_

~~~
y42
Not that easy. If any of the above mentioned information is not "personal
data", it's not GDPR relevant.

Also GDPR does not require an "export option" to export data ad hoc. The site
owner must provide personal (!) data upon request.

------
brudgers
There is a |legal| link below.

~~~
searchableguy
I know. I did go through it. It mentions California privacy acts under which
you can request to have your information deleted but nothing for GDPR or
europe and I have asked for questions related to deleting - of which I was
told they don't do this for whole accounts but renaming is fine so I am
assuming that's how they anonymize.

I am not a lawyer so I don't know even if I went through the privacy policy
hence simplifying the question like above.

~~~
brudgers
If it really matters, hire a lawyer because that's the only way to determine
if compliance is even relevant. And until a finder of fact makes a
determination, the question is still up in the air irrespective of what a
lawyer might say.

